# Fattie burger W Qview



## martymoat (Sep 1, 2010)

Did 1 lb of ground beef on the outside then stuffed with aged gouda, caramelized Onions, mushroom, and chorizo, of course then wrapped in bacon.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 1, 2010)

That looks very good


----------



## raptor700 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice Fattie!! Love the Gouda


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 4, 2010)

that's a beauty!

nicely done!


----------



## miamirick (Sep 4, 2010)

its gettin close to dinner,   i'll take two with some onion rings please


----------



## maxd518 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great, think I'll try that this weekend!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks fantastic -

You really pulled off a great dish man - Congrats


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice lookin' sammy!

Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------

